# Now Released: AMS Trumpets and AMS 2.0 Update (Video and Demos Inside)



## StrezovSampling (May 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

we are happy to share with you the brand new AMS 2.0 engine which will come out really soon, together with the new module AMS Trumpets which is the last of the entire brass group! Here is a personal message from Casey Edwards: 



> Hey guys! I just wanted to say thanks to all those who helped make this new update what it is! Ever since the v1.0 release I've been constantly thinking about this series and what I can do to make it better. Thanks to V.I Control, private messages, BETA Testers, and the NAMM Show I've had an immense amount of feedback and have finally made my concepts a reality. I took it upon myself to completely re-conceptualize and rewrite the entire script to better suit the future of the series and to enhance the user experience. Also a huge extended thanks to Chris Hein for giving me an excellent choice IR's and Ryo Ishido for this stunning new user interface! This update is what has kept the series on hold for the past few months, but now everything is in its last phase and we're preparing to release this update as well as the Trumpets module to complete the AMS Brass bundle very soon. If all goes well, you can definitely bet on having a complete real-time dynamically controlled aleatoric orchestra at your fingertips! Thanks again and enjoy the sneak peek into AMS 2.0!



Here is how the new engine looks like: 






The new 2.0 version has a bunch of nice features like combining two articulations, using and adjusting your own keyswitches, impulse response reverb and a brand new design! Check this video to see how you can use the new 2.0 version: 



Once again - thanks to all of you who gave us valuable ideas and suggestions, to Chris Hein for his wonderful IR's and to Ryo Ishido for the new GUI!


----------



## JimVMusic (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Announcing the Aleatoric Modular Series 2.0 update! (Overview Video)*

I am very much looking forward to this update! I think you should be applauded for creating such a great sounding library at a VERY reasonable price. I can't wait to complete my collection with the new trumpets AMS. Congrats on the new release and thanks for the update.


----------



## Vovique (May 11, 2014)

Amazing instrument, excellent update!


----------



## Casey Edwards (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Announcing the Aleatoric Modular Series 2.0 update! (Overview Video)*

Hey guys! Thanks for checking it out. Man, I'll tell you something; having the complete Brass ensemble playing together with these modules makes all the difference in the world for showing off the target of this series. The cool thing is, you have complete control over the dynamics of each group individually, and in the case of the french horns, even further 1/2 section control!!! In this little preview I've loaded in the Trumpets, Horns A, Horns B, and Low Brass modules and set them all to ONE midi patch. I played in one take and used nothing but the Modwheel and Articulation Keyswitch controls to record this beefy monster! No additional processing was added to this preview either - it's all "in-the-box" using the Full Mix mic setting to keep things simple with a limiter on the master bus to prevent clipping. Enjoy!

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F149844134&secret_url=false&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=000000&color=000000[/flash]


----------



## d.healey (May 16, 2014)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Casey Edwards (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Announcing the Aleatoric Modular Series 2.0 update! (Overview Video)*

Hey guys! We're rounding the last corner for releasing AMS Trumpets and the new AMS 2.0 update, so naturally it's demo time! Here's a short track I wrote using the full AMS Brass Bundle. To keep things simple, the only brass used in this demo are from AMS. Star Trek reference is for my own happiness. Enjoy the chaos! 

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F150068207&secret_url=false&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=000000&color=000000[/flash]


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 20, 2014)

We're happy to bring you double the good news - both AMS Trumpets and AMS 2.0 are releasing today! All of the existing AMS users can download the update patches here: http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/updates/

AMS Trumpets module is available for the discounted price of $99 until June 3rd, 2014. Existing customers will also be receiving a "loyal customer coupon" so make sure you check your inboxes (and SPAM folders).

We will also be offering the ENTIRE AMS Brass Bundle at a significant discount for 2 weeks for those of you who are not part of the AMS family. 
Grab your copy now at www.strezov-sampling.com!

The total file size of all three brass modules is 35.5 GB of raw 96kHz/24bit .wavs!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (May 20, 2014)

Downloading AMS Trumpets now and updatedAMS series! Fantastic!


----------



## tmm (May 20, 2014)

The new interface and the crossfading are awesome, George and Casey, thank you!

Any chance you'll be a updating the mixed arts to include the option of sustains, so we can do sustains into flutter bends, for example?


----------



## Casey Edwards (May 20, 2014)

tmm @ Tue May 20 said:


> The new interface and the crossfading are awesome, George and Casey, thank you!
> 
> Any chance you'll be a updating the mixed arts to include the option of sustains, so we can do sustains into flutter bends, for example?



First off, THANKS! A lot of hard work and passion went in to this update. Also, I'll definitely be looking into that for you, but as for now, it's not something we're looking to include. A lot of thought and tests went into getting the current mixed patches to play well with each other.


----------



## tmm (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Casey! Sure, it's clear that a lot of thought went into this, and it sounds so good!. I was just thinking, straight sustains into _______ or ________ into sustains... that's an instant (and infinitely customizable) tension builder / reducer, there.

On the sounding good note - I think you guys should pursue making brass libraries with more standard arts, too. The musicians / instruments / room / mics / pre's / ears / etc you used resulted in a really unique, raw, awesome brass tone. I wouldn't hesitate buying those libraries.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 20, 2014)

tmm @ Tue May 20 said:


> On the sounding good note - I think you guys should pursue making brass libraries with more standard arts, too. The musicians / instruments / room / mics / pre's / ears / etc you used resulted in a really unique, raw, awesome brass tone. I wouldn't hesitate buying those libraries.



I agree. I've messaged George in the past about just that too . The brass patches sound great in this studio , and being a little dry they can be applied with a lot of reverb if needed. I want to get AMS Trumpets to complete my AMS Brass collection but I will have to hold off for a little while . In the meantime I will check out the AMS 2.0 Update which looks tasty. Congrats on the release George and Casey!


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. We have a few products in line that need finishing first - after that we will surely take suggestions as to what you'd like to see sampled  

Best,
G.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (May 21, 2014)

That bundle is very very tempting, but this week ive already picked up DM307, Hybrid Tools 3 and Rev 8(


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (May 21, 2014)

George, do you have plans for Strings and Woodwind libs in this series? I'm comparing to 8Dio's Cage now of course.


----------



## Casey Edwards (May 21, 2014)

Anthony N.Putson @ Wed May 21 said:


> George, do you have plans for Strings and Woodwind libs in this series? I'm comparing to 8Dio's Cage now of course.



As the creator of the library, I'm going to go ahead and respond to this. I have every intention to complete the entire symphonic orchestra for AMS, but this of course all depends on the success of its previous modules. I have lots of ideas that are unique to each family and really want to explore the "aleatoric" realm within sampling further.

As far as comparing to 8Dio; the only place these 2 libraries overlap is that they are dedicated orchestral FX libraries. AMS is the only FX library that I'm aware of that has real-time dynamic control across the map. Not only that but we recorded EVERYTHING both 'normale' and 'muted', which means you'll never have one without the other as far as brass is concerned. For Brass alone we've accumulated 35.5 GB of 96kHz/24bit WAVs, which much greater than any of it's counterparts on the market for dedicated brass FX. In the end, you'll have to make the decision on which is better for your workflow and writing style. Thanks for the interest guys! Keep the questions rolling if you have them!


----------



## Casey Edwards (May 26, 2014)

Hey guys and gals! Just wanting to give a friendly reminder that there is ONE week left in the intro pricing for the AMS Trumpets and ONE week left in the AMS bundle super discount. I say "super" discount for lack of better words, but the bundle itself is already discounted, and for ONE week longer it is at an additional discount!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jun 1, 2014)

A bit of atonal humor here as we round the last few days of AMS trumpets and AMS Brass Bundle special pricing. (Ends June 3rd)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/atonal-composers-gather-for-atony-awards,3112/

o-[][]-o


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 2, 2014)

Congrats ob the new release. But ... As much as. I love my AMS bundle, I have to spoil the party a little: while the upgrade is generally well thought out, it misses IMO the most vital cross fade option of sustains to lip bends (or other)! OMG! This option has been there in v1 and is the most used and most effective IMO. How could you remove that! It made 2.0 a downgrade instead of an upgrade for me.
Also, please include the ability to cross fade between normals and muted. For horns that actually is working in reality and for other brass I still would like to have that option. 
Another thing I would prefer is two different x-fade option. One, like it is now, where you cross fade between one patches low and the second patches high dynamic layer, and one where there is one CC for cross fade and a separate for dynamic. IMO this is actually vital for getting the full use of this library. Of course you can do all of this by setting up two dedicated tracks of AMS and cross fading between them, but in a sample library I want to be able to feel that in real time and that's really only possible with the options mentioned before. If you could include that, I would only hope for more AMS modules to be released ...


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jun 2, 2014)

FriFlo @ Mon Jun 02 said:


> Congrats ob the new release. But ... As much as. I love my AMS bundle, I have to spoil the party a little: while the upgrade is generally well thought out, it misses IMO the most vital cross fade option of sustains to lip bends (or other)! OMG! This option has been there in v1 and is the most used and most effective IMO. How could you remove that! It made 2.0 a downgrade instead of an upgrade for me.
> Also, please include the ability to cross fade between normals and muted. For horns that actually is working in reality and for other brass I still would like to have that option.
> Another thing I would prefer is two different x-fade option. One, like it is now, where you cross fade between one patches low and the second patches high dynamic layer, and one where there is one CC for cross fade and a separate for dynamic. IMO this is actually vital for getting the full use of this library. Of course you can do all of this by setting up two dedicated tracks of AMS and cross fading between them, but in a sample library I want to be able to feel that in real time and that's really only possible with the options mentioned before. If you could include that, I would only hope for more AMS modules to be released ...



Hey man - no party fouls!  Okay, so lets address these things one by one and see what I can clear up/make notes of. 

There was never a dedicated sustain to lip bend patch, there is, however, the ClusterSplit patch which allows you separate dynamic control of a bending group, and deviation group, and a sustain group. The bending group even has extended pitch control via CC74. Maybe that's what you were thinking of?

I have actually thought about the ability to x-fade between 'normale' and 'muted', and yes I know it's possible on horns, but in the sampling realm it takes a lot more work than just setting up a crossfade. In order to make this work it's going to take some trickery and that's why it wasn't released in this latest version. It's definitely on my experimental list though! 

I don't think I understand your 3rd request so I may need you to clear that up with me a bit. I think you're referring to the mixed articulations where you can setup a cross fade between any 2 core arts. So to me it sounds like you want the ability to crossfade in and out of each dynamic separately, but without going into each other. I'm not really sure how that would be used in your advantage but if you want to send me an audio example either here or PM, please feel free. I'm open to ideas, any and all and want to make sure I understand this one before I run tests.

Also, for my sake, please have patience.  I'm the sole programmer and scripter and some of these new ideas take tons of experiments before I can even begin programming and scripting the changes. The control we've been able to offer so far is unheard of in dedicated FX. Every other library that is FX related gives you pretty much 2 options. Press a key or release that key if it has been pressed. Also, not to mention that we recorded EVERYTHING 'normale' and 'muted' for brass!!! I'm more than happy to keep this library alive with updates because a library like this is way overdue and I'm loving the results so far!


----------



## stevetwist (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey Casey,

I just bought the ASM Brass Bundle. I haven't had time to play with it yet, but I'm really looking forward to when I find the free time to be able to. So, please forgive me if I've made any incorrect assumptions about how AMS brass functions.

I might be misinterpreting FriFlo's request, but the way I interpreted what he was asking for, is actually something that occurred to me whilst watching the 2.0 update video.

Currently, with cross-fade it is possible to blend between two articulations (e.g. sustains and lip-bends). This blending occurs so that sustains are full volume for p-dynamics, and lip-bends are full volume for f-dynamics, and the two are blended based on the dynamic, which is controlled by the mod-wheel.

However, I could see it being very useful to be able to blend between two articulations without needing to change dynamic to do so. For example, perhaps I might want a passage where I have sustains (p), and slowly blend those into lip-bends (p), and then blend those back into sustains (p), before performing a crescendo with the sustains (p->f).

Unless I'm mistaken, the current controls do not allow for setting up such a performance. However, I would guess that it wouldn't be too hard to adapt the current script to use a different CC, instead of CC1, to control the blending of the articulations?

So, perhaps we could have:
CC1 - modwheel - controls the dynamics of both articulations
CC2 (for example, or some other CC) - controls the fading between the two articulations.

Much like how many libraries offer CC1 for dynamics, and another CC to control vibrato, for example.

This way, if we want to blend with dynamics, we can, by riding both the modwheel and the other CC at the same time. But if we want to blend independently of dynamic control, we can.

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jun 2, 2014)

stevetwist @ Mon Jun 02 said:


> Hey Casey,
> 
> I just bought the ASM Brass Bundle. I haven't had time to play with it yet, but I'm really looking forward to when I find the free time to be able to. So, please forgive me if I've made any incorrect assumptions about how AMS brass functions.
> 
> ...



Ah, yes! That makes perfect sense. Sorry for getting confused. I already have some ideas on how this might work, but it will take some time. I've learned quickly that it's easy to roll ideas off the tongue....but to implement them takes what feels like infinitely longer. Thanks a million for the suggestions guys. It's what makes the instruments that much better!!! 

As a side note - intro pricing on AMS trumpets and the special pricing on the AMS Bundle goes back to normal after tomorrow, June 3rd.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 2, 2014)

Steve got it. That's what I would like to be able to do. Maybe the cross fades to mutes can wait, but I really need those sustain to lip bends crosses fades badly!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jun 2, 2014)

FriFlo @ Mon Jun 02 said:


> Steve got it. That's what I would like to be able to do. Maybe the cross fades to mutes can wait, but I really need those sustain to lip bends crosses fades badly!



FriFlo, you got it man. But I will say again, the ClusterSplit already does sustains to lipbends, albeit, with a deviated pitch. I'll be adding an adjuster for the starting pitch of that as well. AND, those are already controlled with separate CC's. CC1 controls sustain dynamics, CC 71 controls the deviation/lip bend dynamics, and CC74 controls the pitch extension when 'activated.' Give it a go!


----------



## cortlandcomp (Jun 3, 2014)

This looks cool - may have to pick this up. Big +1 to the flutter bends idea.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi, everyone! I'm coming here to let you know we have an update coming out very soon for each module based on some of the feedback I've been given. Now, the mixed patches contain availability to all layers. So CC1 controls dynamics and CC2 controls the articulation. Also, now implemented is the ability to LOAD and SAVE your keyswitch articulation presets. This will be rolling out softly over the next few weeks as each module is BETA tested individually. Thanks!

Casey


----------



## stevetwist (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey Casey,

That's fantastic news. Thanks so much for taking on board our feedback regarding individual CC control for dynamic and articulation, with the mixed patches! I'm really excited to try this new update out! (and I'm equally excited for any future AMS modules :D).

Steve


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 3, 2014)

Casey, I'm late to the party here but just watched the 2.0 update video. Wondering if your upcoming update is going to also update the GUI for all 3 modules so they're all the same? Really like the sound of these. Thanks!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jul 3, 2014)

Maestro77 @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> Casey, I'm late to the party here but just watched the 2.0 update video. Wondering if your upcoming update is going to also update the GUI for all 3 modules so they're all the same? Really like the sound of these. Thanks!



The UI for all modules was updated and released the same day the AMS Trumpets were released. Now I'm rolling out updates based on user-feedback and minor bug fixes.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Casey. Any plans for AMS Strings & Woodwinds?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jul 3, 2014)

Maestro77 @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> Thanks Casey. Any plans for AMS Strings & Woodwinds?



YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT!!!! 8)


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 3, 2014)

> YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT!!!! Cool



You know, playable strings sfx sounds super exciting.


----------

